# The Hague Open 2008



## Ton (Oct 28, 2008)

Finally a home match for me

WCA page:
The Hague Open 2008

events

Rubik's Cube
fewest moves 
4x4x4 Cube 
one-handed 
5x5x5
6x6x6 unofficial (mean of 3)
7x7x7 unofficial best of 1 <8:00, mean of 3

We have a maximum of 50 competitors, so make sure you register early

Entrance fee is 7.50 euro per person (competitors). The entrance fee includes lunch and drinks.
Entrance fee for guests is free, with optional lunch for 4.00 euro.
All fees are paid in cash during on-site registration.

The venue is close the Den Haag HS train station -6 min by tram- , also the Thalys stops at Den Haag HS

From Den Haag HS you can take tram 10 or 15. 10 goes direction Voorburg and 15 direction Nootdorp, you will stop at: "Wenckebachstraat". This is the third stopt. Cross the street "Rijswijkseweg" at ‘Maison de Gravure’ you walk to the Wenckebachstraat. You walk by snackbar ‘Het Kikkertje’. The 1st road on the right1 is Noordpolderkade. The venue is at nr 173 "Molenwijck".


----------



## Rama (Oct 29, 2008)

We also wanted to do the Void Cube, but there isn't enough time.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 29, 2008)

Registered


----------



## Ton (Oct 29, 2008)

We have only 5 this year in the Netherlands...


----------



## Erik (Oct 29, 2008)

registered of course!


----------



## Ron (Oct 29, 2008)

> The Dutch didn't have enough comps, so they added another one.


I would like to turn this one around: The xxx had enough comps, so they did not add another one.
To put it differently, I am surprised so few people take the initiative. We could grow much faster.


----------



## joey (Oct 29, 2008)

Why oh why, dutch people. why do you make me so, makewant to visit the land of the holland once again.


----------



## Ton (Oct 30, 2008)

Well the statement was
Why so few people take the initiative to organize a competition, even in the Netherlands it is only me and Ron....


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 30, 2008)

joey said:


> Why oh why, dutch people. why do you make me so, makewant to visit the land of the holland once again.



secretly, i think they want us to all to move to holland  crazy thing, is that in the last 5 weeks i have spent longer in the netherlands than i have england


----------



## clement (Oct 30, 2008)

In one year, we had in France competitions in Paris, Lyon, Nantes, Montepellier, Toulouse and future Clermont-Ferrand, by different people.


----------



## martijn_cube (Oct 30, 2008)

I've registered too. and Ton, is there a parking place for my car?


----------



## Ton (Oct 30, 2008)

martijn_cube said:


> I've registered too. and Ton, is there a parking place for my car?



How much space do you need? :confused:

It is free parking, normally in front of the building there is room for 10 cars, else you have to look for a spot.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 30, 2008)

Ton said:


> Well the statement was
> Why so few people take the initiative to organize a competition, even in the Netherlands it is only me and Ron....



And Erik (with my help/guidance) for Twents Open!

I have a different method for organising tournaments:
a) You individually ask people to stay at your house
b) You repeat a) untill you have had > 12 cubers stay at your house
c) You invite them again later all at once
d) You announce it in advance and call it the Lentedans 24/7 Open
e) You decide if 24/7 is the date, or the length of the tournament 

So.......
If anyone wants to participate in the Lentedans 24/7 Open, you can get an invitation by staying at my place for the "The Hague Open 2008". No need to let me know in advance, unless you want the complimentary bed/breakfast/dinner


----------



## martijn_cube (Oct 30, 2008)

Ton said:


> martijn_cube said:
> 
> 
> > I've registered too. and Ton, is there a parking place for my car?
> ...



Great, 10 will do.


----------



## Raffael (Oct 30, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> e) You decide if 24/7 is the date, or the length of the tournament



Since 24/7 is my birthday i'm now going to work some extra hours to get enough money to come to "The Hague Open 2008" in order to get an invitation for the "Lentedans 24/7 Open"


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 30, 2008)

ohh arnaud! i want to come! i can't though


----------



## Ton (Oct 30, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> ohh arnaud! i want to come! i can't though



OOOOh no, come come. please , please  , please , please , please , please  ...please


----------



## Littlegupper (Oct 30, 2008)

Wauw the Hague Open is pretty close to my house  Yeah I want to come, the only thing is to check If it's possible with school etc. otherwise I would surely be there!!!!!!


----------



## Ton (Oct 30, 2008)

Littlegupper said:


> Wauw the Hague Open is pretty close to my house  Yeah I want to come, the only thing is to check If it's possible with school etc. otherwise I would surely be there!!!!!!



Well it is on saturday, so you do not miss school, I do not know your 'etc"... But just come you can do the 'etc' on another day !


----------



## Rama (Oct 30, 2008)

If it's close... come!


----------



## Littlegupper (Nov 1, 2008)

Ton said:


> Littlegupper said:
> 
> 
> > Wauw the Hague Open is pretty close to my house  Yeah I want to come, the only thing is to check If it's possible with school etc. otherwise I would surely be there!!!!!!
> ...





Rama said:


> If it's close... come!



Yeah I want, but my parents are claiming that I have my exams. And on saturday I have football and on friday I have a party of my parents.. They are 25 years married, that's the etc


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 1, 2008)

Ton said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > ohh arnaud! i want to come! i can't though
> ...



I like the inverse of that alg better:
Setup: OOOOh no,
Alg: please ... please  , please  , please  , please  , please  , please. come come

And littlegupper should come as well. School and parents are on friday, football is there every week.


----------



## Sebastien (Nov 1, 2008)

see you there guys! 

@Arnaud: If it's ok I'd really like to come to your place on Friday and have a nice cubing evening with you and surly some other cubers which will be there


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 1, 2008)

Sébastien_Auroux said:


> see you there guys!
> 
> @Arnaud: If it's ok I'd really like to come to your place on Friday and have a nice cubing evening with you and surly some other cubers which will be there



I can create places for about 8 people. So far it is just the 2 of us.

Pre-registration for the "night before the The Hauge Open 2008" is now open for everyone


----------



## Sebastien (Nov 1, 2008)

nice!!!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 2, 2008)

guys you are making me jealous. i want stepmania, i mean, cubing. :'(


----------



## Erik (Nov 2, 2008)

YES arnaud, we must discuss our competition to organise soon. Like really soon. I got a message from the person at the venue if we are going to organise it still. We should hurry.
On topic: yes arnaud I register for that friday


----------



## Raffael (Nov 4, 2008)

@Arnaud: Since I've got this little friend sitting on my desk, saying he wants to go home, I'd like to grant him his wish and bring him back to you on the 'night before the The Hauge Open 2008'.


----------



## Rama (Nov 4, 2008)

The 'night before The Hague Open' sounds so attractive... but I already live in The Hague. xD


----------



## Littlegupper (Nov 4, 2008)

Yeah, I got permission from my parents so I will be there


----------



## Sebastien (Nov 4, 2008)

Rama said:


> The 'night before The Hague Open' sounds so attractive... but I already live in The Hague. xD



So maybe you just pass by?


----------



## Rama (Nov 4, 2008)

Sébastien_Auroux said:


> Rama said:
> 
> 
> > The 'night before The Hague Open' sounds so attractive... but I already live in The Hague. xD
> ...



Meh....

anyway, Arnaud was at my place and he inspired me to practise 7x7x7... after he left I immediatly lubed my 7x7x7 and now I can do sub 10 and beyond..........


----------



## guusrs (Nov 29, 2008)

Any results yet?

edit: 
Great! 12 year old Mats Valk wins 3x3 with average 12.26! (11.68 11.58 12.50 15.06 12.61)
Why didn't Erik compete at the finals?
Rama again OH sub 20 
Anyone got the fmc scramble?
Gus


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 29, 2008)

Mats average in the final was amazing. His best average so far was a low 14, now it is a low 12 (He just skipped 13!), making him the NL-number-3 after Erik and Rama, but before Joël and Ron.

FMC: B2 R2 U' F2 D' R2 D2 U B' R2 U' L2 B U2 L' F' L2 B R' F2

my "backup" solve, done on the inverse scramble using premove U
X-Cross: F L U F R'
2nd pair: U2 F' D' F U2
3rd pair: L D2 L' D' L D2 L'
4th pair: D L' D' (L
OLL: L) B' L' B D B D' B'
PLL/insertable 3 cycle: L' F L' B2 L F' L' B2 L2 D2 (U)

and Erik didn't compete in the finals because he had to go celibrate a friends 18th birthday


----------



## syuhei222 (Nov 30, 2008)

Good Results.

but, I have a wonder about this sentence.:confused:

>>>and Erik didn't compete in the finals because he had to go celibrate a friends 18th birthday

Being guessed from this sentence, Erik wouldn't take part in the commendation ceremony.
If my guess is correct,　does not this act violate a rule?

*According to WCA Competition regulations...

6b)
Competitors should attend the winner's ceremony to be eligible for awards/prizes/honours.

6c)
Winners of awards, prizes or honours should be prepared to talk to journalists or any media covering the competition.*

In this competiton, Erik won the some events.
About this, how do the all of you interpret it?

I understand that penal regulations do not occur there even if I am right.
If I have a mistake, I intend to apologize obediently.

thanks


----------



## Pedro (Nov 30, 2008)

well, he won the events, but he maybe didn't get any award/prize/honour


----------



## Erik (Nov 30, 2008)

I informed the organisation (note: this competition was organised splendid!) about my probable early leaving well before the competition started, I have to be mistaken or the WCA delegate also knew this. There was not any problems with it.
I want to congratulate mats for the amazing 12 avg he pulled in the finals!

My sad DNF on 5x5 was actually a 1:17 but it had an r move missing grr. 4x4 was 7 parities (I know it's no excuse, it was just crap)
I liked my FMC solution, I began 5 min late, then found the 37 linear within 10 minutes, wrote down and won.

A new passion I discovered was darts! Ron is gooood at it! 

Last but certainly not least, I'd like to thank Arnaud van Galen a lot for making my trip back to Enschede possible!!!! And I want to appologize to Arnaud and Lars for letting them wait and stuff to try to get a Smart working....


----------



## Jude (Nov 30, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> FMC: B2 R2 U' F2 D' R2 D2 U B' R2 U' L2 B U2 L' F' L2 B R' F2
> 
> my "backup" solve, done on the inverse scramble using premove U
> X-Cross: F L U F R'
> ...



Had a go at this and got an OK start in the first 15 minutes, in the form of: 
2x2x2 (6): U' L' R2 F R' U'
2x2x3 (13): F D' L F L F' L'
Triple x-cross (15): F2 D2
Last pair + corners (21): F' L' F U' F' U
Which leaves 3 edges, but after a quick check for insertions I couldn't find any good ones, so I guess this nice skeleton leads no where  (Then again, I suck at edge insertions so this could well be an awesome skeleton!  )

EDIT: Just realised even with just U D' L U' D F2 U D' L U' D stuck on the end I would've won the competition by 6 moves, and would've got sub 30 if STM was used!  Hehe, I really wish they had had FMC at the UK open 

EDIT2: After like 45 minutes (so I'm not sure if this is in the time limit, but it's pretty close if it's not) of looking for insertions using mirrors/reflections/inversions of the OLL R U R' U' M' U R U' r I finally found the awesome insertion of z2 M F' L F M' F' L' F z2 after U' L' R2 F R' U' F D' L F L which written in HTM is:
U' L' R2 F R' U' F D' L F L (L R' D' R D L' R F' R' F) F' L' F2 D2 F' L' F U' F' U
Which cancels to: *U' L' R2 F R' U' F D' L F L2 R' D' R D L' R F' R' L' F2 D2 F' L' F U' F' U (28)* --> Bah, so close to the WR, with more time could probably find a better insertion. Although this is only my 3rd best solution ever, I really like it.. it's a nice solve


----------



## Harris Chan (Nov 30, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Mats average in the final was amazing. His best average so far was a low 14, now it is a low 12 (He just skipped 13!), making him the NL-number-3 after Erik and Rama, but before Joël and Ron.



Wow! Better watch out for WC09 ;-)


----------



## Ton (Nov 30, 2008)

syuhei222 said:


> Good Results.
> 
> but, I have a wonder about this sentence.:confused:
> 
> ...



Should is not the same as must, you have read it as must, should means expect


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 30, 2008)

Another very impressive thing about Mats Valk is that his 3 best competition time before the finals were 11.96 12.00 and 12.46 and he got to an average below his third best competition time till that date, also he got an 17.09 average first round, 15.86 second round... that's just awesome...
Also another great 1:27 5x5 average from erik..
And another sub-20 OH average from Rama, with a great worst time of 20.46


----------



## qqwref (Nov 30, 2008)

syuhei222 said:


> 6b)
> Competitors should attend the winner's ceremony to be eligible for awards/prizes/honours.
> 
> 6c)
> Winners of awards, prizes or honours should be prepared to talk to journalists or any media covering the competition.



I think the "should" here means that it is in the competitors' best interest to do it, but that it is not absolutely necessary to follow the rule (which explains why there are no penalties listed).


----------



## Sebastien (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks again to the organizers for that well organized competition and that great atmosphere. I enjoyed seeing most of you again and others for the first time and I look forward to The Hague Open 2009


----------



## martijn_cube (Nov 30, 2008)

I liked it too, i almost reached all of my goals. The biggest was sub30 avg on 3x3, so i'm very happy. 
It was very well organised.
i also liked to judge, never done that before. so in total it was a very succesfull and fun day for me.


----------



## TMOY (Nov 30, 2008)

I really enjoyed that competition too, thanks to everybody.
I am happy with my 2:45 single at 5^3  The other solves were crap, though.
I missed stackmat time at 7^3 but it was close (got 10:13, and this includes a pop and 3 seconds lost because the judge forgot to stop the timer).
And I must definitively stop doing stupid writing mistakes at FMC


----------



## Ton (Nov 30, 2008)

Taylor said:


> Is Mats Valk the youngest competitor to win at a competition?



I think that is Bernett Orlando who won the Indian Open 2008 in feb , who was 11 years at that time


----------



## guusrs (Nov 30, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Mats average in the final was amazing. His best average so far was a low 14, now it is a low 12 (He just skipped 13!), making him the NL-number-3 after Erik and Rama, but before Joël and Ron.
> 
> FMC: B2 R2 U' F2 D' R2 D2 U B' R2 U' L2 B U2 L' F' L2 B R' F2
> 
> ...



Thanx for the scramble Arnaud, My try:
U' R U' B' U L' F U F' U L' F L2 F2 L' F2 D' L' D L D' F U' F' D F U2 B (28)

exlanation
turn pre-scramble move U B to understand:
2x2x2: U' R U' B' (4)
2x2x3: (U) L' F U2 (8), is an extra inserted move
F2L : U' F' U L' F L2 F2 L' F' (16)
LL edges: F' D' L' D L F (21)
prescramble move correction: U B (23)
at dot insert F' D' F U' F' D F U, 3 moves cancel

Used 40 minutes.

Gus


----------

